# The Oubliette of Solemn Oblivion



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

The room around Tiresias was small, but it was safe...for now. He gazed at his companions, one does not need to be a telepath to know that the others are scared. The navigator, Gulnil, seemed more jittery around him, Emperor knows what it will take to push him to the depths of madness. The Techpriest, Andromedus seemed indifferent to the four gathered here, focussing on the terminal, probably checking the cameras. The Stormtrooper, Kardak had his hellgun focussed on the door, but he occassionally turned to Tiresias, distrust evident in his eyes. The Psyker sensed a story there, but stories come best from the mouth and not from the mind. The malevolent presence they feel at certain times, certainly does not help. "We are safe in here, until they come and break through the blast door" he whispered. As if in reply, a moan echoed on the other side of the blast door, the thing had caught their scent, prompting reactions from each member of the party. Tiresias reached out with his mind, the creature was right outside the door, its moan could attract more if it wasn't put down. The Primaris Psyker's eyes glowed an eerie blue, his mind caused the matter in the target's brain to boil, until its dim green ghostlight was gone. Suddenly, the presence returned, causing the Psyker to throw up, traces of blood were present in his bile.

Ok then, what do you guys make of the room around you, do you feel safe? Or do you feel trapped like an easy meal? what do you currently think of your companions? How do you react to the sound of the moan on the other side of the blast door? and how do you react to the sight of Tiresias using his powers and then chucking his guts up?

Andromedus is checking out the cameras, you'll have to bear in mind that the terminal only works for the systems in this sector. What horrors (or lack thereof) do you see? 

So Gulnil, with the return of the presence, how do you react?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Andromedus made a point of ignoring his companions, expressing his distaste to this situation. It wasn't just the sudden outbreak of what appeared to be undead-Andromedus believed the Magos Biologis would have a field day if they ever caught wind of this-it was the deterioration of command structure, the fact no superior officer was there to direct and guide, no commissar, no nothing. Just a Primaris Psyker, a navigator and a stormtrooper. Andromedus put his feelings aside and continued to work on the monitors so that he and the other survivors could see the full extent of damage within this sector of the _Righteous Fist_.

Andromedus was about to growl in frustration through his re-breather when the terminal flickered into life, allowing the enginseer to see the extent of the problem the survivors are dealing with. Most of the corridors were occupied by undead. Some were devouring their own kin, while others-like on camera 3-were feeding of much more fresh meat. Wishing not to be distracted, Andromedus muted the microphone on camera 3 so that the screams of the dying shock trooper couldn't distract him from his work. Eventually, Andromedus decided that the cameras would reveal nothing that could benefit them, so he turned to the other survivors.

"There's nothing of value on the cameras," the enginseer announced, his voice a mechanical snarl due to multiple implants in his body, "And I'm having issues with accessing anything else, so the servers must have been severely damaged during the collision. I don't think we'll be able to use it for anything other than spying on those...Things." He noticed that the bile spilling out of Tiresias' mouth was tinged with the colour of blood. This had no effect on Andromedus himself, though he believed it was better the psyker than himself.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Kardak gazed down the sights of his hellgun, the emergency lights casting a yellow-brown light over it's barrel, breathing in slow, controlled movements. He re-positioned the stock of his rifle against his shoulder, and flicked his eyes to the circuitry-lined psyker. As he looked upon the sanctioned warp magnet, the words of his former Commissar came to mind: "To ignore the possibility of corruption is to invite it. Watch your comrades! Be ever vigilant for the effects of warp psychosis." He noticed the man was looking at him too, and he held the look for a few moments before turning away, rolling his shoulders to ease their tension. 

He looked at the others, a slim Enginseer even more heavily burdened with wiring than the psyker, hunched over a service terminal, and another shaking man he had not seen before. It seemed he was the last of the soldier class. Wonderful. As he settled himself against the wall, he was reminded of how little rest he had been able to catch before this warp-damned turn of events had come to pass.

"We are safe in here, until they come and break through the blast door."

Turning to the psyker, he muttered "He who succumbs to complacency will be the first to fall."

As he turned back towards the door, he heard the bone-chilling wail of the Warp-tainted beast, dropping to a crouch with his hellgun focused on the blast door. He felt for the briefest moment a sense of instinctual fear and revulsion, his stomach churning, and then a faint hissing sound accompanied by a wet thud. 

He turned to see the psyker's eyes fading from their ghostly blue tint, just as a man's dying screams began to emnate from the terminal. He stood and whirled around, grip tightening on the rifle, before realizing it was just the enginseer's work. Just as he had gained back his senses, the psyker began to spew vomit, strings of viscous blood spread throughout it. Corruption? Reciting the Prayer of Relief from Torment, he checked the blast door once more, and stood over the man. 

"What is it, witch-kin?" 

He kept his hellgun ready.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

_They stood there. Dancing. Just jumping up and down, left and right, over and over and over again. Their pink skin danced with them, flames flickering from their palms, horns growing and ungrowing from their heads. The only thing that did not change were their eyes - horrible, black depths, fixed on him._

Fear was something Gulnil was used to. But never this much. He had seen _things_ on the ship, a horrible mockery of life. Ex crewmates, staff, guardsmen. And his companions, the only thing that could save him from the same horrible fate as those _things_! A Tech-priest, by the looks of things, was adjusting things on the camera screens. A guardsman, though slightly out of uniform, bore a hot-shot lasgun and hung around the exit door. 

Then there was the Psyker. It was obvious - who would dress as such without a third eye on such a vessel? Who would look like a Primaris Psyker, and not be a Psyker? 

"We are safe in here, until they come and break through the blast door." whispered the Psyker.

"He who succumbs to complacency will be the first to fall." replied the Guardsman. 

Then came a moan, a horrible, piercing moan, like something from the warp, or worse, if it was possible. He let out a shriek, ran to the corner, and sat down, hugging his staff to his legs, muttering "_They can't get in... They can't get in... They mustn't get in..._". The Daemons were there. Right in front of him. They danced to the Psyker, and danced around his head, flames in hand, skin morphing, black eyes fixated upon him. He shut his regular eyes, shook his head, mumbling, and looked down.

"There's nothing of value on the cameras, and I'm having issues with accessing anything else, so the servers must have been severely damaged during the collision. I don't think we'll be able to use it for anything other than spying on those...Things." said the Enginseer. Though Gulnil could not hear it fully. The Daemons danced on.

Then he heard something else, though normally not good to hear, but consolation in the circumstances - someone threw up. He opened his eyes, and saw it was the Psyker, and blood was mixed in with regular puke. The Daemons had left, but he knew they were somewhere. Somewhere, just waiting to continue their prancing and dancing, waiting for _him_.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

His head spun, his stomach churned, this Daemonic presence toyed with him. Tiresias would never allow it any pleasure from playing with him and judging by the Navigator's behaviour, it tormented him as well. He gazed at the pool of his vomit, the sheer sight of it made him feel worse, the Enginseer spoke next, "There's nothing of value on the cameras, and I'm having issues with accessing anything else, so the servers must have been severely damaged during the collision. I don't think we'll be able to use it for anything other than spying on those...Things." 

What is it, witch-kin? , inquired Vintol. Pained by his stomach, the Primaris Psyker said, through gritted teeth, "Something evil haunts these decks, I can feel it". Tiresias then turned to Gulnil, "so does our Navigator friend sense it as well". He coughed once more, "its toying with those who can comprehend its presence...though for what reason I can not say, for I don't know". Sensing a question from the Mordian, Tiresias came to the same conclusion, "it is possible that this presence is responsible for our...current predicament, but with this presence I sense a twisted idea of mischief, with the creatures lies an aftertaste of despair". Judging by what the Enginseer said, there were plenty of undead on this level, Tiresias then proceeded to sit on the metal floor. Crossing his legs and breathing deep, the Psyker gave out his next instructions "Everyone must rest as much as possible, if you feel there are things you need to do then do it. Enginseer Andromedus will attend to our equipment. I have my task, its best you remain ignorant of what it entails".

Tiresias' mind ventured forth from his body, piercing through the blast door into the dark hallways. He saw more carnage, many corpses, half-eaten and shot, littered the area. The Psyker then peered through another wall and what he saw disturbed him, a young Mordian lying dead against the wall, bites present on his arms. The corpse twitched, first a finger, then the legs, the eyes opened, revealing those disturbing pearl-like orbs. The re-animated Mordian let out that hideous moan, Tiresias could sense the hunger in the faint glimmers of activity in its rotted brain. He then returned to the corridor, his ghost-ears picked up the sound of shuffling footsteps and then the sound of more moaning, prompting the Primaris Psyker to turn around and what saw terrified him. Racing back to his body, Tiresias' eyes snapped open, the words of terror pouring from his lips "THEY'RE COMING!!, WE HAVE TO MOVE NOW!!".

What do you do after Tiresias gives you instructions? How do you react when he returns from his psychic voyage screaming those words out.

What are Kardak's thoughts on Tiresias answering his question before it is asked? Is he relieved that someone answered his question before he has worded it? Or his outraged that a Witch pulled the question from his mind?

What is Gulnil's response to Tiresias' words? Does he reveal his insights? Is he paralysed with fear? Or does he tell the Psyker where he can shove it?

Simply put Andromedus tends to his duties, checking everyone's equipment and then checking the camera's to confirm Tiresias warning


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Andromedus felt something akin to glee when he was given orders by Tiresias to fix up equipment, and he practically leapt from his side of the chamber to where his companions stood. The enginseer snatched Kardak's hellgun away from him with his mechadendrites, before taking the laspistols off the psyker and navigator. "These weapons are of low quality, they'll require some time before they are at prime condition." Andromedus talked as he stalked back to the terminal, his last mechadendrite smoothly removing the enginseer's laspistol from it's holster. 

Andromedus worked in silence, his extra mechanical limbs de-constructing, cleaning, then reconstructing the psyker's laspistol. It was a rushed job, but Andromedus knew that these weapons had to be in at least decent condition if they were going to be of any use against the undead outside. The enginseer moved onto the navigator's gun as he pondered on the origin of those things stalking the _Righteous Fist_; the theory that made most sense to him was that this was a form of warp affliction, that way Andromedus didn't have to think harder into why the ship's personnel were trying to devour them than need be.

Andromedus had just finished the mordian's hellgun when the psyker awoke from his meditation screaming. "THEY'RE COMING!!," the enginseer's mechadendrites grabbed his companion's weapons, "WE HAVE TO MOVE NOW!!". Andromedus accessed the terminal while his mechanical limbs reached out behind him, with the laspistols and hellgun in their grips. The enginseer held back a scream when he saw the tide of undead pouring through the once-empty corridors, coming round to the doorway that separated the two groups. "Hostiles confirmed," he snarled, "retrieve your weapons and prepare for combat!"

The enginseer's own laspistol had been returned to it's holster. He would have to perform maintenance on it when-or rather, if-they find a safe zone.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

_They danced. Circling him and the Psyker in a figure-eight, the Daemons floated, danced, cackled, morphed. Taunting him. "Come... come to our realm..." they jeered, then cackled._

"NO!" screamed Gulnil, fumbling about for his staff and pistol. His staff was there, he grabbed it and stood. The pistol was not. The Enginseer had it, but was repairing it. As soon as he finished, he snatched it off him, and held it firm and tight.

"Something evil haunts these decks, I can feel it." Said the Psyker. Then, turning to Gulnil, "so does our Navigator friend sense it as well. It's toying with those who can comprehend its presence...though for what reason I can not say, for I don't know".

"Do you want to know why, warp-tainted?" jabbed Gulnil. "Because that is what they exist for. Those pink ones, with flames in their hands. I see them hourly. They run around me, tease me, scare me. Whatever is out there is not like them, or else I am putting this pistol to my head right now."

Silence engulfed the room. The Enginseer was working on the Mordian's gun, the Mordian was looking slightly less fearless without his gun, and the Psyker looked somewhere out of the Materium.

Then, the Warp-user yelled. "THEY'RE COMING, WE HAVE TO MOVE NOW!"

The Daemons stood there. Through the door. The various noises and reactions became downed out by the cackling and dancing, time slowing down. Then Gulnil went berserk, swinging his staff with one arm and covering his ears with the other. "BY THE EMPEROR, WON'T THESE THINGS LEAVE ME BE?! LEAVE ME BE! LEAVE ME BE!!!"


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Kardak lowered the barrel of his gun, a question forming on his lips- only for the psyker to answer before he spoke. His hands tightened in barely restrained anger as he realized what the freak had done. 

"Never use your warp-stained mind on me again, heretic. " He practically spat the last word at the man, glaring at him.

He turned away from the group, handing his hellgun begrudgingly to the tech-priest as he passed. The warp magnet's voice became a noise in the background as Kardak sat in the corner of the room, servos whirring as he blinked his augmetic eye, quiet electrical sounds coming as the eye refocused itself. 

He reached inside the lining of his armor to where the "Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer" rested, just above his heart. He ran his hands along the leather cover, his fingers passing over the gold-stitched title. He turned the pages, seeing the calming, purple hue of the prayer pages. Finding the one he found most suitable, he began to read, in a voice barely above a whisper.

"Emperor of Man,overseer of all things just,
Whose powers none can resist,
Save and deliver us, we beseech,
From the hands of our enemies,
By granting us dominion over them, 
Show us the path to victory,
That we might produce it in Your undying name."

"THEY'RE COMING! WE HAVE TO MOVE NOW!"

As if he was pulled from the serenity and silence of being underwater up into a raging war zone, the room exploded with the movement of the survivors, each readying themselves for the battle to come. His eyes snapped open and he stood, processing the freak's words even as he acted. He shoved the small text back inside his uniform's lining with one hand as the other retrieved his hellgun from the enginseer's "arms".

Giving the weapon a quick look-over, he flipped down the sights and engaged the targeting sensors on his augmetic, putting in a fresh power pack as he did so. "Hostiles confirmed, retrieve your weapons and prepare for combat!" Kardak looked at the terminal screens, seeing the horde of undead shambling their way towards the survivors' position. He looked to the tech-priest. "Enginseer- We can't hold out long. We'll need a layout of the ship to know our direction once we get out of this room. Can you get it?"

After the enginseer replied, he turned towards the blast doors, the heavy footsteps and warp-tainted howls of the creatures resounding through the blast door. He raised his hellgun and crouched. Thoughts of his friends, those he had served with, some known since he was a child, came to mind. He stared down the barrel of his rifle, a grim smile on his face.

"Come on you bastards."


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

The moaning drew closer, its cacophony unnerved Tiresias deeply. Then came the banging, the Psyker drew his laspistol and aimed at the door, a slight tremble was present in his grip. The sound of loading lasweapons emerged as Vintol also took aim, Andromedus was consulting the network for room schematics, whereas the Navigator was huddled in the corner, crying, screaming and rocking like a child. Then came the sound of fists banging against the blastdoor, the moans turned to feral growling as the undead realised they were close to their prey. Tiresias prayed, only to be joined by the stormtrooper "Oh lord of Mankind, watch over your children in their darkest hour, may you smite those who oppose your Imperium with holy fire and retribution". He clutched his aquila, then the blastdoors began to be forced apart, catching sight of what lay on the other side. The two then opened fire, catching the horrors on their faces, vapourising their brains. The doors widened, one of rushed in, growling and salivating. Tiresias whirled his force staff, caving in the rotted creature's head. Vintol yelled hurry up Tech-Priest, I'm not going to walk these corridors as one of Them!!. The Primaris Psyker began to channel the energies of the warp, and hurled a massive wall of force at the gap, forcing the undead back, he then proceded to move the doors closer. Pain seized his skull and his nose began to bleed.

Despite his best efforts, Tiresias only afforded his group a few extra minutes, he was exhausted, he fired his laspistol at more of the creatures, it clicked. Realising he did not have enough time to reload, he called upon his powers once more, his eyes glowed, one by one the creatures fell as their coagulated blood boiled their brains. This proved more taxing and could only focus on one at a time, something suddenly barged into him, one of the undead, snarling and snapping at him. At gnawed closer at his face, then something dragged it away, it was Andromedus, he had the thing in his mechadendrite and burst its head like a Hive-berry. His monotonous voice carried urgency, Come on Psyker, into the vents!!!". As he rushed, he pulled Gulnil away from creature he killed, he was manically smashing its head in with his staff. He was the last to enter the vent, Tiresias knew the undead would follow into the vent and hatched a plan. As they poured into the vent, the Psyker tapped into a vast amount of power, his eyes glowed once more, so dead his fists. They were almost in grabbing distance, then Tiresias thrust out his hands and came a storm of immense psychic lightning, the smell of burnt flesh came after. He kept up the effort, until he was content that the charred corpses were blocking the vent, then the presence returned, laughing manically, causing to thim throw up once more, this time more blood then bile. The last thing he remembers as the world goes black, was the feeling of ceramite fingers catching him.

What does Kardak do as the undead begin to gain entry. In a moment of solidarity he joins with Tiresias in prayer. You are the first to hear the news of the exit, how do you react? How do you react when Tiresias uses psychic lightning to seal the vent with burnt bodies? When Tiresias collapses in the vent, you feel some strange compulsion to catch him

As the undead begin to break in, you desperately comb the schematics for an exit. Then you find it! You let everyone else know, you take a zombie of Tiresias and pulp its skull like a pimple and then retreat into the vent. What do you do then?.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"Basically, with so many zombies, Gulnil kinda goes over the deep end. What else does he get up to? As a zombie gets close, you finally snap and smash the thing's head in with your staff, you keep on smashing until Tiresias pulls you away? The evil presence returns, what happens to you?[/COLOR]


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Through the faint red tint of the targeting systems, Kardak watched as the blast doors began to buckle and burst at the opening, decaying grey fingers ending in what seemed to be black talons scoring the metal with long furrows. Seeing the state of decay, he switched the hellgun to half power, wasting the charge for overkill was undisciplined. The psyker began to murmur a prayer, and Kardak joined him, both raising their voices in faith as they recited the holy word of the Emperor. 

"Oh lord of Mankind, watch over your children in their darkest hour, may you smite those who oppose your Imperium with holy fire and retribution."

The first head appeared. Blank dead eyes staring in ravenous hunger at their prey. The lasgun bucked slightly as the shot instantly burned through the space where it's rotting brain lay. Whatever instinctive remnants of the brain that remained were instantly obliterated, their surroundings cauterized.

The creatures were spurred into action as dark filmy blood sprayed across them, tearing the doors apart with more and more ferocity. Kardak and the psyker continued shooting down the approaching monsters, Kardak's shots precisely placed, moving from one target to the next in the same routine manner that had been drilled into him for most of his life, the psyker's shots seeming hurried though well-placed. He looked over to the terminal."Hurry up tech-head! I'm not letting these shit-heads turn me!" Tiresias slammed his staff into the skull of a creature as Kardak unclipped a frag grenade from his harness, rolling it through the doors into the heart of the horde. 

It's explosion sent gory giblets splattering across the walls of the room, and he absentmindedly sent a thought signal to engage the clearing on the augmetic lens. The zombies kept pouring through, gaining foot by foot of space through sheer force of numbers. They would die soon. He knew this as fact, and fired into the cranium of another. Not without a fight.

His gut began to churn, as the air around the psyker's hands began to shimmer, and suddenly, the monsters were all slammed into the walls and back through the doorway. The metal twisted, forming a make-shift barrier to stem the tide. One of their hands was sheared through the force of the metal closing. Still, they came at the survivors.

He fired shot after shot into the mass, until he heard a faint click. Seeing the torso of one of the creatures crawling towards him, he thumbed the activation glyph, the chain-bayonet creating a loud grinding and tearing noise as the creature's head was torn into several bloody pieces. He smiled with sadistic pleasure as it's teeth were reduced to chips and fragments. The enginseer appeared in his peripheral vision, and he turned to look at the man.

"Here, the vent! We must move now."

Kardak nodded, placing the hellgun in it's harness and drawing his salvaged hand-flamer from the holster on his thigh. "Gather the others- I'll try and hold them off as best as I can."

He turned to face the oncoming swarm, spraying burning promethium across their bodies, the few oils remaining in the leathery husks of a human they once were seeping through their flesh to the floor around them before they fell in flaming heaps. A blur jumped by him, and he turned to fire upon it as it was picked up like a baby's toy by the tech-priest, the mechanical arms crushing it like a grape. He turned, letting loose one last swathe of flames before joining the group entering the vent, pushing the mentally-damaged Navigator forwards as he moved in.

He ran down the corridor, the scents of machine oils and the noises of machinery reaching him as they began to move in. Suddenly, the acrid scent of electricity came to him, and he turned to see warp-lightning going in arcs, burning and fusing the bodies of their pursuers. 

"Fighting fire with fire, psyker?"

The man began to fall backwards, and Kardak took a step forwards grabbing the collar of the man as he fell. He grabbed the man by his robes, hoisting him over his left shoulder. As he pulled the robes began to rip, and he shook his head at the laughable protection. He kept his eyes and hand-flamer fixed on the already-moving flesh barrier, walking a few steps backwards before turning and running as best as he could with the unconscious weight of the psyker on his shoulder to catch up with the others.

((Note to Andromedus- You can change the wording of what you said in your post, I just needed a basic representation. Not trying to play your character for you. ))


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Andromedus searched for schematics as quickly as he could, only to be met with error after error on the terminal screen. Just as the enginseer believed, the servers were beyond repair, he wasn't going to retrieve the schematics and they were all going to die. Suddenly, the doors burst open under the strain of rotting fists, and the undead poured into the room. Not at all distracted by their arrival, Andromedus' mechadendrites sprung to life, moving from their work on the terminal and instead smashing into undead that came too close to the enginseer. 

He glanced to his side, noticing the psyker had pushed back the undead and that, in the process, this had decapitated the one whose head was trapped in a vice grip thanks to the mechadendrites. Andromedus got an idea. The enginseer checked the terminal, and just as he thought, he could access more than just the cameras. He could activate a Servo Skull. Andromedus tapped a few buttons on the screen and a panel in the wall opened up. A Servo Skull with the numerals 'VII' on it's forehead hovered out, red optics flickering occasionally.

"Inquiry: Map of the _Righteous Fist_." Andromedus requested. "_Inquiry Confirmed._" a mechanical growl emanated from the Servo Skull before a holographic map of the ship flickered into life in front of the enginseer. Without orders, the Servo Skull zoomed into their current location, where Andromedus could see that there were two ways out of the room: the door filled with undead, or the ventilation system. "Compliance" the tech-priest bowed, and the map vanished. Andromedus turned to Kardak, pointed to where the vent was, and yelled, "Here, into the vents! We need to get out of here, now!"

Andromedus tried to call the psyker as well, only to find that one of the undead had pinned him down. Moving as quickly as possible, the enginseer rushed to the psyker's side and pulled the creature off Tiresias with his mechanical limbs and crushed it's head like a grape. The enginseer's urgent voice came out as a mechanical snarl, "Come, Psyker, into the vents!" he didn't wait for a reply, and Andromedus, along with the Servo Skull, entered the vents first, his allies close behind him.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

_What was at first fast, frantic and freaky, became the pinnacle of all things slow and eerie. The Daemons, three of them, danced around, slowly changing form, slowly changing direction and movement, all the while circling him and taunting him, teasing him, cackling at his imminent insanity._

Then the door burst. He stood up as fast as he could, and began to wield his weapons in a strange dance, similar to the Daemons'. His left hand bore the laspistol, firing through limbs, and no few times almost through others of the imperium; his right hand bore his staff, swinging, stabbing, lunging, smacking, breaking limbs and heads. He was in a state of strange bliss, not an emotion on his face, his eyes distant. He could hear the others trying to get stuff done. He could hear them trying to escape their doom. He could not bring himself to help. For a strange moment, he was at peace, the Daemons had finally cracked him. He was like a puppet and a mime, partly copying, partly being controlled. 

The Enginseer said something, the others fought their way towards a vent. He followed, almost possessed. Then, the solitude and happiness of his state was broken, the Daemons drew too close. They surrounded the Psyker, obviously trying to use his powers. They were impossible. Hideous and brilliant in equal measure, possible and impossible, flickering flames, tongues, limbs. Then the Psyker stopped, the Daemons were launched, Gulnil staggered (as much as one can stagger in a vent). 

He was back in the saddle. The Psyker had barfed warp-vomit, the others were both somewhere between calculation and fear. But he was nonsensical. He was in a green paradise, the Daemons were gone for now. But they had taken something. His sanity? His fear? His memory? He was fearless, careless, without need of personal solitude. He was free to act without the Daemons. Then he spoke.

"Who are you all?"


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Screaming, exposure to the horrors of the warp ravaged Tiresias' comatose dreams. The Daemons of the Warp haunted him, but were focussed on the Navigator, the fiends were affecting him more. _Emperor protect my soul from the horrors around me, may he watch over us all,_ he mind-whispered. As he said those words, light appeared, blinding him completely.

The Primaris Psyker awoke, feeling himself being dragged against the floor, he looked around him, the narrow confines of the ventilation shaft surrounded him. Tiresias chuckled, masking the sense of horror he fealt from his dreams, "well this is such a drag". This stopped happening, sensing surprise from the person, it was the stormtrooper Kardak. The psyker rose, his eyes caught a glimpse of Andromedus, keeping his force staff for safe-keeping and, more warily, watched the navigator. Witnessing for himself the Daemon's torment of Gulnil, they would have to keep an eye on him. The other two asked him how he was, "I'm fine, shaken but fine". As the Mordian began to speak again, Tiresias broke him off "I know what has happened with our companion", Kardak appeared irritated, thinking the answer was plucked from his mind. The psyker stared at him "I saw what happened in the warp while I was unconscious", he then proceeded to mind-whisper to the stormtrooper and Tech-priest_we have to keep an eye on the navigator, we need him if we are going to get out of this Emperor-damned hell-hole_. The other two nodded, Tiresisas then retrieved his staff from Andromedus, thanking him for keeping it safe, "Lets move on, I have a sinking feeling those...things will try and eat through the melded corpses and Emperor knows if any reanimated in the vents".

The party proceded for a while, the sound of shotgun fire echoed in from an opening nearby, another survivor thought Tiresias, the group rushed to the source and paused. There were zombies, 20 of them at least, each tearing at an improvised barricade, bodies with splattered heads surrounded them. Tiresias drew his pistol, the others had their weapons ready, he turned to the Navigator, "stay here until we tell you to come out" and they began to fire. The creatures turned towards them, 5 were quickly dropped as the group opened fire, another 3 fell to shotgun fire from within the barricade. Once more the undead drew uncomfortably close towards them, Tiresias whirled his staff into the head of the nearest one and leapt back, waving his hand in a telekinetic gesture which pushed them further back, not as large as the push back in the Tech-priest post, but enough for a significant distance to be made between them. Kardak dropped 3 with his lasgun and Andromedus beheaded 2 with his power axe and speared another's head on his mechadendrite, or so it seemed since Tiresias focused on his opponents, seeing a figure leap over the barricades and take 3 more down. Sensing the need to end this fight quickly, the psyker once more tapped into the warp and focussed his power on the walking corpse's coagulated blood and caused their brains to boil, each falling to the floor like a stringless puppet. Sighing, Tiresias' eyes then focussed on the stranger....

Simple really, what does everyone do in the vent and during the skirmish?

Kardak, Andromedus and Tiresias discuss the condition of Gulnil

How does Kardak feel about the Psyker mind whispering, despite it being a possible necessity and react to the presence of the prisoner, does he recognise him or is he indifferent?

What does Gulnil get up to in the vent? Then Tiresias tells him its safe

Your debut post, what did Fabius get up too before encountering the group? Now he introduces himself and essentially thanks them for their help, does he have any thoughts about individual members of the group?


----------

